# Summer soccer camps/clinics



## dadenska (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi. I was looking at soccer camps/clinics and wanted to see if anyone had and feedback, reviews, recommendations.

I was looking at the CalSouth ODP camp and LA Galaxy’s clinics. 

Anyone have experience with summer soccer camps?
Thanks!


----------

